# Gravedigger sculpt



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just throwing some clay around today and this is what happend. It took me all day, lol. Its not perfect but im short on time for making props so it will have to do and I hope the paint job will make up for rough edges.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh No that's not perfect......your nuts that is awesome!!! he looks real, with a paint job that is gonna be AMAZING!
You really have talent!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

This is what happens when you just "throw some clay around"???? You belong at Disney or someplace like that!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, 'throwing some clay' is what I could never do! Great job! Keep us updated on your progress!

DW


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Good start!  I'm always rushed to throw something together too. But you have the right idea just to jump in and do something. Yeah, it's more important to get something (anything!) going than to worry about all the little details and grace notes. As you mentioned, it'll be interesting to see if the paint job can cover up all the little imperfections, missteps, and flaws associated with your time constraints. Best of luck. I'll be interested to see what happens.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Sure looks perfect to me.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi PlayFX,

Yeah, I see what you mean. I can help you rid yourself of the frustration dealing with it. Feel free to send it to me, perhaps I can find some minor corner out of the way in my haunt for it. 

Seriously though, I should have contacted you to make my Frankenstein hands for my life size prop. That bust is scrary real looking. Please post completed photos of it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. One day? That's a terrific sculpt playfx. I think it looks great.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, normaly I would take my time with sculpting and nickpick it to death, im teaching myself to sculpt faster so alot of give and take is going on.

Richie, i've never sculpted hands before, I might have to give it a shot now just to see if I can.

Thanks again!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is an amazing job. I LOVE it!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool stuff. What are you doing with the sculpt after? Make a latex mask? Whats your next step?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

playfx said:


> Richie, i've never sculpted hands before, I might have to give it a shot now just to see if I can.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Big thumbs up to you!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

He will be molded with ultracal 30 and cast in latex. This is what im making.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome prop and a great choice in molding materials.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So, do you sell you pulls at all?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Awesome work fore, many people here are talented, you are among the few who are truly gifted.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG that looks AWESOME

Teach me


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Richie, yeah, you just can't beat the cost of UC 30 and latex.

Sickie, I might, I have to see how the molding turns out first. You never know how that stuff goes.

Spook, LOL, thats why my family makes me wear a football helmet. Thanks

Thanks everyone for looking!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely incredible.... Just WOW.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool PlayFX


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

No problem, PlayFX. Also, like others here, if your latex head works out, I'd be in for one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice work! Impressive and inspiring! what do you use for eyes in your armature? Or do you just sculpt those too?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

The eyes are molded in silicone RTV from a little rubber ball, cast in Alumilite. They work out really well.
http://www.alumilite.com/


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

FX,
What type of clay are you sculpting with?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you think you can teach me how to do that?? hahahah
I'm blown away everytime I look at it, great job


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> FX,
> What type of clay are you sculpting with?


Im using WED clay, its a water base clay developed by Walt E. Disney=WED, its really nice clay to work with and I find it faster to use than oil clays. But you have to keep it wet when your finished sculpting for the day, I use wet paper towels and a bag over that to keep thing moist.

Azkitty im not sure I could teach sculpting, high school art is all I ever took as far as any kind of classes, and that was kind of play time. Maybe if we have enough people that want to sculpt we could do some kind of thread were we can all sculpt something one step at a time together and post pics. of our progress.....any takers?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in!

Have you ever worked with Boneware water based clay? no firing or baking nessasary. I was thinking of ordering some and giving it a shot.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

No I never used boneware clay, I reuse my clay after I make the mold.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think a sculpting thread would be a terrific idea! I'd love to learn!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Very Impressive work PlayFX.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, yeah, that's pure crap and you suck! Not!

I wish I had 10% of that kind of talent. Looks great. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Fantabulous. Simply fantabulous.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks All!! I really don't think my stuff is all that great but its nice to get feed back on it.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work PFX.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Playfx wrote-"Just throwing some clay around today and this is what happend. It took me all day, lol. Its not perfect but im short on time for making props so it will have to do and I hope the paint job will make up for rough edges."

Are you fishing for comliments? "rough edges"....... That guy is great man! Keep posting more pics.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Undead, that means alot coming from you. I really only have about 7-8 scupts under my belt, it seems like the older I get the more this kinda stuff just clicks with me. 
I did get a first pull from the mold last night, just have to clean it a little and paint it up.
Stay tuned, pics coming soon!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

If I were to throw clay around, I'd get blobs of clay thrown around all over the place! LOL

He's going to look fantastic play. You're so good at this.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I could Just throw some clay around, like you do great job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what do you use to stiple the pores, play?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

On this one I just wet a sponge and stippled, but you can make texture stamps out of latex and whatever you can find that you like, BBQ grill, orange, dashboard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, I have a first pull from the mold and started a paintup on him, but im not sure about the colors yet, so I need some input of what eveyone thinks, to dark, to much beard, ect. he is a gravedigger so I want him dirty looking.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That thing is just terrible! Nobody would want that in their display!









Very nice work!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Making me want to make my own grave digger but I wanna make mine look like the one from Fri 13 Pt 6. Remember him? Hes all haggard with stubble and hes drinkin and cussing the kids?


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

He looks great as is, coloring is good imo....but maybe a smudge of dirt on his cheek, a little below the eye?


We are our own worst critic aren't we? No need to be humble, your talent is amazing!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic work!
I would make his nose a little redder though, and give him some blackheads and pock marks, nothing too severe, just a bit to make him look a little more haggard. He looks like a drinker to me, so some broken veins in his cheeks could look quite cool, just make sure they're discreet
Keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

He looks fantastic! I agree, maybe a little bit more red/pink on the nose so he looks "cold".

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Excellent work! You've got a true talent there, playfx.

I'm also in if you decide to sell any pulls. I want a gravedigger for my first graveyard scene (we just bought our first house) but my sculpting skills are non-existent... I was really inspired by the Haunted Mansion gravedigger, and this would really be a cool addition.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I've played around alittle more with the paintup and added some eyebrows, I think he's ready for some eyes now.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It gets better and better, and it's amazing that that's even possible!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Johnny, here's one with a scarf to see what he's looking like. Im still looking for a hat, no luck so far, the wife may have to make one.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh play - he looks fantastic!!!!!!!! He's just perfect - he'll look great in your haunt!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How do you put in the eyes so they stay in place?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

*Gravedigger-new pics*

Its not finished but I added some hair, the eyes are still not glued in, just set them to see what they would look like. I use 5 min epoxy Sickie.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing work
those eyebrows.....
Maybe its time to move to California and work in the movies.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nose hair, now that is attention to detail. Looks great.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice work Playfx! impressive.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. There are no other words... Excellent job, playfx.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The hair is excellent, those eyes bring the entire thing together. Simply amazing!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, as I said the hairs not finished yet, I have to blend it in on the edges and he gets a hat so im not going to do to much on top. I can't seem to find any kind of hat that matches the one I want......anyone know what kind of hat he has on?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

PLAY! I thought it was perfect when it was clay, this is insane! no idea on the hat, you could try googling old fashion hats. I'm such a big help huh haha ;O)

you are really talented!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

DAM ---as i pick up my jaw off the floor, so has Disney knock on your door yet


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

can you post a pic of the hat again?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! I need to learn this. Excellent work! The detail is incredible. Looks great with or without a hat. Ever thought about animating the face with servos?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Wow! I need to learn this. Excellent work! The detail is incredible. Looks great with or without a hat. Ever thought about animating the face with servos?


My wife and I Talked about it the other day, but thats a whole other process, it would take foam latex for it to work right but it could be done. I am thinking of making his body shake and I would like to have his head and arm move alittle also.

Thanks All


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work as usual!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I did an ebay search using tweed hat and wool hat and came up with some very cool lids  
Unbelievable prop BTW Disney has nothing on you.


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

LoL, I love it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I was looking at the hat on the caretaker in my Haunted Mansion book.
It almost looks like an old train conductor hat without an emblem
or it's a civil war union soldier hat.
Thats my guess


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

He's fantastic!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wyatt is pretty much on it with that one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Adult-Train...ryZ19156QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That looks perfect.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the links, I did'nt think to look for tweed hats. After looking for a few days the wife brings me a pattern for a hat and with a few minor changes she said it would work and look better than anything I could find on line. He's starting to come together now!
Thanks everyone for the kind words, you all have me stoked on this project, I can't wait to get him finished up!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I've done some more work on him, I looked everywhere for a hat with no luck so the wife is making this one along with a scarf, she got lucky with the color and it was on sale so she scarfed it up.....lol, ok,ok, bad joke. The eyes still need to be set also.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking awesome! I'd scruff up the hat/scarf a bit, he's probably have hand-me-down types of clothes, plus he's been in the graveyard.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG - he looks so good!!!!!!!!!

His expression is great and everything is so detailed!

Your stuff is really a cut above!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Please light this guy well.
The amazing detail that has gone into this so far needs to be seen.
Do not make me come out there with a spotlight......


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey play just wondering if hes done and what it looks like


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Where did you get all your tools for scupting and where did you get the WED clay?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Pyro- as soon as I get the pics back I'll post them up. I've been really busy and haven't had time to do much.

Lotus- most of the tools I made but you can get some simple tools from any craft store, the WED I found at a pottery store the next town over, you can do a search at Laguna's site, http://www.lagunaclay.com/hope this helps.

Rich- sorry its taking me so long, I didn't like the hair I was using so I started over on it, it just didn't look natural to me.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

playfx said:


> Rich- sorry its taking me so long, I didn't like the hair I was using so I started over on it, it just didn't look natural to me.


Play, no problem at my end. I know when I receive it, it'll be amazing. I've got a great set of human latex hands all ready for him and the motor for the lower body I'm building.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Play, derrick was telling me that you were amazing, Not sure why I havent seen this before...GREAT WORK!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Amazing work, very detailed. The sculpting, the painting, everything.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice !!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hands down awesome!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw Disney on the Travel Channel last night, and watched the segment on the Haunted Mansion. Sure enough, there was your grave digger, I recognized it right away! Could you share the source of your images? I would love to see some other pictures of the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing, excellent, stunning - what more can be said.
Are you going to make his little doggy too?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Um yeah get you a** back to the fx lab and finish that turd. Trick or treater shave higher and higher expectations every year thanks to jerk like you!!!


(im kidding)


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all, I thought this thread was dead, lol.
I found very few pics on the internet, I think it was mouseplanet.com, not very good pics but all I had to work with and yes im planning on making the hound dog this year to go with him, I just have to find time to do it.

Devils Chariot- LOL.....thanks I needed a good laugh!

Sadly we never took pics of it in the haunt, but I haven't put him away yet so i'll snap a few and post them up.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So you sculpt this with WED clay, keep it moist with paper towels and plastic bag, make a mold and then reuse the WED clay for other projects?


Awesome work BTW!!! I may have to attempt something like this over the holidays.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats about it, you can use other clays also but WED is a faster clay for me to sculpt with, oil clays you don't have to keep wet.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I've loved watching this thread - your mask is terrific. Several years ago I wanted to put this face on my gravedigger, but such a mask was no where to be found.

If you ever make this available to the masses I'll be first in line!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> Um yeah get you a** back to the fx lab and finish that turd. Trick or treater shave higher and higher expectations every year thanks to jerk like you!!!
> 
> (im kidding)


Ah hahaha - only here is that a wonderful compliment!!!

Yeah, play is talented for sure!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

AWWW, thanks Ms. W. im still working on your project also, I haven't forgot you!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It would be cool if you had a tutorial on the molding process. I'm sure alot of folks here would benefit from your experience.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

WOw Playfx,

I wish I had your talent. I could work on that for a yr and not even come close.

I'm not sure what your answer was to selling mask pulls from this. I have been searching the net for something even close to this. I'm not sure if you would consider selling masks of this. I too want to make a prop of this for my display.

Have you thought of Smooth on Dragon Skin for the material
http://www.smooth-on.com/d-skin brushon.htm.

My guess is that it is soft enough of a material that you could animate the mask.

I also plan to use these.

http://www.ghostride.com/products/body_parts/

The slit would be great for holding the lantern but not the shovel. The curled would be great to hold the shovel but not the lantern.
I wish I could Mix and match the arm types.
I will most likely buy 2 set and use the extra on another prop.

Off Topic. I just got back from Disney world last night. Awsome upgrades to the Haunted Mansion. More extensive than the Pirate upgrades. and truthfully, I liked them better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a big fan of his sculpts, too.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks SpectreTTM, I have sold a few, im in the process of reworking the neck to make it alittle longer, I just never was happy with it, I have thought about silicone but with the cost most home haunters just don't want to pay that much for a prop. I just came from Disney a couple of weeks ago and didn't expect all the changes made to the ride.

Thanks sickie, I have a fanbase of one now!....lol.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Playfx, 
Just let me know when you have more available. Not sure in what condition/options you are selling them in.
Ie. Non painted, painted, Hair, No Hair , Eye Brows, Etc? 
I am very interested.


What did you think of the Mansion upgrades? I only got a chance to ride it 4 times this time around. 
The trip was really for my 5 yr old daughter. My wife would have killed me if I went on any more.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

SpectreTTM said:


> I also plan to use these.
> 
> http://www.ghostride.com/products/body_parts/
> 
> ...


Actually, does anyone know of a good how-to for creating realistic human hands/arms with posable fingers? Something like a Latex outer shell with a wire core and soft foam filler.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

why not cast your own hands, and make a slip cast?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I want to cast my own hands.
I just can'y figure out how to keep the fingers centerd.
Maybe if I cast the fingers first(Separate mold). Then filled the hand and arm
Gluing the hannds in the fingers some how.

Please indulge my ignorance.  Slip cast ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

slip cast is the process of creating the hollow latex positive from the mold.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok That is what I would like to do. 
Then fill it with soft foam with a wire core.
Any techniques you can pass on ?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You could use Flexwax to mold your whole hand and arm then cast it in flexible urethane expanding foam. Putting a wire armature in it before casting with fexable foam will make it posable. Krough made the hands for his Monster mud challenge prop Lo Pan in this manner.

http://www.dickblick.com/zz335/04/?...ducts&wmckw=Amaco+Flexwax+Moldmaking+Material


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thx Doc.

So I can just dip my arms in this stuff?
Did Krough have a how to?


I think I'd like to make a Plaster positive Then a mold of that.
Then I could make a number of posable arms.

If I go to all the trouble of Making the cast I might as well 
make them reusable. 

Oh BTW Nice work on the COOT Sculpt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Flexwax is reusable and comes with instructions. So does the flexible urethane..you can get that from

www.smoothon.com


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH yes FLEXWAX!!! It was AWESOME. I was just with Dave the Dead for a little MNT and we did casts of our hands WOW!!! is all i could say. The detail is fantastic and it was super fast and easy. He definately sold me on doing them again. I cant wait to get some of my own. Flexwax is the way to go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice sculpt and cast playfx..where are the finished pics?


----------

